# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Трафик >  Продам Базу Лидов Арабские страны Форекс,Крипта

## victor_snp

База лидов конец 2020 середина 2021, лиды и депозиторы, могу сделать ранж по суммам вложений, лиды с 1 проекта под несколько брендов, страны - в основном Ирак, Иордания, ОАЭ, Саудовская) Количество около 10 тысяч, ранж по депозитам около 3 тысяч

----------

